# Seahorse Patch



## Rmartin (Nov 25, 2007)

I was asked to make a couple of wall plaques of the seahorse patch of the The 11th Engineer Battalion at Fort Benning, Ga. They are made from 2" x 12" pine blocks. They measure 10" wide by 11" tall. I'll present them to the Colonel tomorrow.


----------



## TBone (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent work, they look really sharp.


----------



## airrat (Nov 25, 2007)

Good job


----------



## R2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Really neat job.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice looking work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2007)

Really nice work...the colonel will love them


----------

